# Disney's Frozen 2 (2019)



## AsPika2219 (Feb 14, 2019)

Let it go..... Let it gooooooo.......



Release date:- November 22, 2019 (USA)


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh boy. Frozen 2: The Ice Age. 



The first movie was a complete mess because of all the last minute rewriting but they managed to cover the gaps and cracks with pathos (they've been doing that a lot lately, focusing on yanking at the heartstrings instead of on the plot) and that horrible catchy song carried the whole movie and the entire thing caught on like the plague. 

The sequel should have the benefit of a fleshed out world and lore (they've had, two shorts, and a grillion books/toys/accessories/merch to build up some background) and have a chance at having a decent story, but the question now is who this movie is aimed at. The first one was 6 years ago, do they adjust to the new age of the first movie's audience, or do they try to snag a new generation. The teaser looks all zomg srs business with dramatic music and grimdark and stuff indicating the former, but is the draw of the first movie still strong with kids these days to attract them as well?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2019)

Have not even seen Frozen one.
Come to think of it, haven't even seen Tangled...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 13, 2019)

Official Trailer Out!



Epic adventure was coming!


----------



## Superbronx (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm dreading it. My young ones have finally stopped singing let it go. If there is a song just as catchy in part 2, we will never hear the end of it. Then to add to that it will renew their interest in part one and we will be subjected to more, no, I don't want to think of it. 

 Just let it go


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 2, 2019)

Let it go for another new trailer!!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2019)

Seen it. 

It's a mess. 
They crammed a whole bunch of stuff in there. Too much stuff to fit into one film, half of which was completely pointless (the Kristoff/Anna comedy of errors subplot was completely unneccessary, and it took up 20 minutes), the other half contradictory. They made some revelations about the past that made very little sense and didn't tie up with the first film at all. But just like the first film they papered the cracks and plotholes over with pathos. People sobbing all over the place. Nary a dry eye in the audience. So who gives a damn about plot or logic or common sense? Oh well. 

The time scale feels off again. The gang covered at least a month's worth of travel there and back again, but apparently barely two days passed. It doesn't sit right. 

I didn't find the songs very memorable, nothing nearly as earwormy as the first one's infamous ditty (The One Which Shall Not Be Named, lest we spend another week humming it). 

From a technical standpoint the movie is incredibly impressive. The scenery is beautiful. They modelled _every single hair_ on the sisters' heads (of which there are roughly three times more than an average human's) and the closeups are incredible, but I do have a gripe there as well because I'm cranky: they made their unbraided hair _shorter_ than when it's braided. Which, as anyone with hair can tell you, simply does not happen. Magical hair, what can I say. 

All in all, it's not an improvement on the first one, they took their entire advantage and spent it on biting more than they could chew, but it doesn't matter because it's going to make an infinite amount of money anyway.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2019)

Veho said:


> Seen it.
> 
> It's a mess.
> They crammed a whole bunch of stuff in there. Too much stuff to fit into one film, half of which was completely pointless (the Kristoff/Anna comedy of errors subplot was completely unneccessary, and it took up 20 minutes), the other half contradictory. They made some revelations about the past that made very little sense and didn't tie up with the first film at all. But just like the first film they papered the cracks and plotholes over with pathos. People sobbing all over the place. Nary a dry eye in the audience. So who gives a damn about plot or logic or common sense? Oh well.
> ...


Oh poor @Veho what kinda evil crime did you commit to get the horrible punishment of having to watch that shit


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh poor @Veho what kinda evil crime did you commit to get the horrible punishment of having to watch that shit


I procreated.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 2, 2019)

Veho said:


> I procreated.


I guess I won't have kids then.
JIMMY GET OUT OF THE DAMN HOUSE


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2019)

Hello.

As you maybe know,I am a Fan of the "old" original Disney Movies.
I do not know why,a few Days ago I let myself be persuaded again to watch a (Disney) Movie in the Cinema.....
(It needed some Time to "process" this great Experience before I write "something" here ..)



Spoiler: my Frozen II Experience....



Why....?
Why.....??

What a.......

Would not be Olaf (because of the german Voice,I do not know it is also funny in the original Version....)
A complete Disaster for a (classic) Disney Fan...FAILED in all Categories....

And the Kids in the Cinema.......indescribably....

Another precious 103 Minutes from my Life....gone without any Sense and also lost a lot of Money too.....

Never,I swear,never again.......



Thank you.


----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 17, 2020)

The first part is better


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 17, 2020)

I've seen the first. Didn't like the antagonist, because it didn't make sense.

My daughter and my wife went to see it, while I stayed behind with our newborn. They reported it as "OK".
Point being: I'll have to see it sometime later at home with them...

Reportedly, the movie is a bit more mature than the first one.


----------

